# The Yuengling Appreciation Thread...



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I discovered Yuengling while at a bar in PA. It was the same price as Bud, but I actually enjoyed drinking it. You cant get the stuff in Atlanta, but a friend of mine just brought me back 2 cases from Florida. Tonight, I drink to Yuengling!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah, it's pretty good for a cheap beer...


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

They're expanding their markets. You may see them down there eventually. They just came back to Buffalo this past year. I heard they had tried and failed in the WNY area 10+ years ago, but they are doing really really well here. Of course, I account for 50% of their sales in WNY, but hey...others are catching on too.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cheap..you aren't Americas oldest brewery buy being cheap. Any thing from PA is Good!!! Ohh ..buy the way I like the Porter.Doing good down here..I guess its from all the Steeler fans that live in Florida!!!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I _discovered_ Yuengling when I moved from CA to MD. Yuengling is one of my regularly stocked beers. It is the only mass produced domestic beer that I do enjoy drinking besides Sam Adams.

I'm surprised that the beer has not gone national. It seems to be everywhere on the East Coast.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

OMG finally someone with a love for Yuengling like I have! My favorite domestic beer hands down. I love this stuff!

Had the future mother-in-law pick me up a case of 24 when she went to PA a few months back. I wish I would have gotten 10 of 'em! :al


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad ya got your hands on some Blake. Just remember one a day and it will last ya longer 

Stacey


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

We have it in the stores in the Birmingham area, but I have not tried it. Guess I will pick up a six-pack next store run! Thanks for the pointer.

Wait, this cant be..... Birmingham has something that Atlanta does not??? That has to be wrong!!


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

It's all over the place around here...I've been drinking it for a while and like it a lot.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Never heard of it here in Minnesota, I guess I will stick to my premium Grainbelt UUMMMM! 
From the land of sky blue waters unless they are frozen over.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

They could charge a lot more for it it blows away most American beers (mass produced anyways). 

Another reaaly good inexpensive beer like this is Henry Weinhardts (sp?) out on the left coast...good stuff all around.

T


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

It became available in South Carolina last year... Hopefully Ga is next!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yuengling rocks. Myu fav cheap beer.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Yep, Yuengling is good stuff. Thats all they drink here in Happy Valley. I always look forward to Pattys day when they inject the kegs with green dye. Makes your poo green the next morning.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I discovered Yuengling while at a bar in PA. It was the same price as Bud, but I actually enjoyed drinking it. You cant get the stuff in Atlanta, but a friend of mine just brought me back 2 cases from Florida. Tonight, I drink to Yuengling!!!


I love this beer. I just recently discovered it as well. The taps of it flow plentiful here.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Not a fan ... find it pretty bland and boring. Oh, compared to budmillercoors its allright, but compared to anything from any of two dozen excellent US microbrewers its deficiencys are pretty clear. You want a PA good beer, try Hopwallop from Victory or Troegs Nugget Nectar.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

The Prince said:


> I love this beer. I just recently discovered it as well. The taps of it flow plentiful here.


You have it on tap? I'm so jealous!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeup, Yuengling is the only domestic beer I drink that doesn't give me headaches or diarrhea.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> You want a PA good beer, try Hopwallop from Victory or Troegs Nugget Nectar.


Or Stoudts.

​


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Yuengling is an uneventful beer in the vein of Bud or Miller. I suppose if I were looking for a beer in that range Yuengling could be an option, but for PA cheap beers, I'll take a Rolling Rock over Yuengling any day.


----------

